# Cat trees.



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of a site I can get a decent cat tree from for a reasonable price?! Now that Jinx is going to be a house cat I need to get him something to keep him entertained. He has a normal scratching post but if he's going to be indoors 24/7 it's not going to be enough. 

Thanks


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry to sound incredibly dumb but what is a cat tree?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

temerist said:


> sorry to sound incredibly dumb but what is a cat tree?


It's an enormous scratching post with other bits on for the cat to do/play with...


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i thought u ment an actual tree :blush::lol2:

try freecycle, thats where i got mine from : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Zooplus used to have quite a large selection, think the prices used to be relatively high though. But there used to be lots of choice.

We got ours off ebay.


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I got my cat yesterday and hers should be delivered today. I got it from zooplus, I tried ebay but I couldn't find what I wanted for a reasonable price. I got Macaam this one: Great Deals on Cat Trees & Scratching Posts at Zooplus: Cat Tree Dionysos but she is tens years old and more interested in sleeping and attention. Thats from the medium ones, they have large and cieling after that and they are huuuuuge :lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Seems to be a fair few on ebay with low starts:
Cat activity centre,scratcher,scratching Post 296 Blue on eBay (end time 28-Jan-10 19:40:05 GMT)


'cat activity centre' - cat adventure playground !! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we got ours off ebay, a shop on ebay they make sustom made ones, colour and patterns 
they are great!
mines MASSIVE and only 60 quid


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thankyou very much everyone. Will look on ebay later. Need to pick the kids up from school soon. 

I've been trying to get rid of the smell of cat wee all day. Jinx losing an eye has made his aim all skewiff and he keeps missing the litter tray


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Thankyou very much everyone. Will look on ebay later. Need to pick the kids up from school soon.
> 
> I've been trying to get rid of the smell of cat wee all day. Jinx losing an eye has made his aim all skewiff and he keeps missing the litter tray


Eww, cat pee is gross 

Plastic mat under the litter tray FTW.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*hi*

LARGE CAT KITTEN SCRATCH SCRATCHING TREE POST 2.4-2.7M on eBay (end time 29-Jan-10 21:09:42 GMT) 

I seen this one seems pretty good : victory:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*heres*

a really good one cheap,has been used though Giant Cat Scratch Tree 5.5 Feet Tall on eBay (end time 27-Jan-10 13:22:32 GMT)

hope it helps: victory:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hows Jinx doing now? Loads of TLC and he'll bounce back i'm sure. 
Were the police helpful? (most likely a stupid question!) :whistling2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Hows Jinx doing now? Loads of TLC and he'll bounce back i'm sure.
> Were the police helpful? (most likely a stupid question!) :whistling2:


He's not too bad. Just keeps peeing on the floor! :lol2:
Oops! Forgot to update about the police. They said they will "Make a note of it and put it on the system" 

Which translate as "we don't give a feck" :bash:


----------

